# Cub Cadet 2140 circa 1995 Hydrostatic drive fluid



## Eric Wise (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi there,
I'm kinda new to this. I just got my father-in-law's Cub Cadet 2140.
Can anyone help me find hydraulic fluid for less than the operating budget of Saudi Arabia.
I have found CC fluid for $18 a quart, say it ain't so, I was hoping to find a gallon for that.
Sticker shock is going to be the death of me. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You could use Case IH Hy tran fluid. Or read the specs and go to TSC and grab 5 gallons of Hydraulic / transmission fluid that meets the spec called for in your tractor.


----------



## Eric Wise (Jun 1, 2020)

pogobill said:


> You could use Case IH Hy tran fluid. Or read the specs and go to TSC and grab 5 gallons of Hydraulic / transmission fluid that meets the spec called for in your tractor.


Thanks, that is soooo much better, now I can afford food next year.


----------

